# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Dr. Ömer Coşkun (Panax) Sürekli Gelen SMS'lerden Bıktım.

## Gokhan123

Dr. Ömer Coşkun ( #panax ) ismiyle sürekli reklam içerikli SMS alıyorum. Numarası çıkmadığı için telefonumda mesaj almayı engelleyemiyorum. Gün aşırı gelen bu SMS'ler beni çok rahatsız ediyor.

Kaynak: https://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/d...n-biktim/64ghr

----------

